# general foreman



## TUPROFE

Hola:
¿Alguien sabe cuál es el equivalente de General Foreman en español?
Es una función dentro de una embarcación, ¿cuál de estas opciones les parece la más apropiada?:
Capataz, sobrestante, cabo de cuadrilla, aperador *(?)*, mayoral, encargado, caporal.
Gracias mil por su ayuda.


----------



## lauranazario

Si estás hablando de construcción, la mejor sería capataz. Para labranza y ganado, es caporal. En milicia es cabo de escuadra. En cuadrillas de cavadores o segadores es mayoral (en labranza también). Aperador es capataz de una mina.
He buscado y no encuentro ninguna acepción 'naval' de las palabras citadas (por lo menos en RAE).

Espera.... ¿sería que estabas pensando en la palabra 'aparejador'? Había un hilo de conversación/thread en que hablamos de ello... algo con _cable-laying_ y _boat_. Ay, tengo que aprender a buscar los enlaces... ¡¡¡¡ayuda de alguien, por favor!!!!


----------



## Tormenta

Hola a los dos:
¿Es este el hilo, Laura? http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5779&highlight=aparejador


----------



## TUPROFE

Laura y Tormenta muchas gracias por sus aportaciones.
¿¿Laura, sabes si hay un diccionario RAE en la web?? Me sería muy útil para mi trabajo.
Saludos.


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

También si hablas en términos de geología Foreman es CAPATAZ, pero como dices General Foreman, ¿podría ser que hay varios grupos y un capataz por cada grupo y el General Foreman sería el jefe de todos?


----------



## TUPROFE

Sí, quizás "capataz" sea el término más general, voy a usar ese término, gracias.


----------



## lauranazario

TUPROFE said:
			
		

> Laura y Tormenta muchas gracias por sus aportaciones.
> Laura, sabes si hay un diccionario RAE en la web?? Me seria muy util para mi trabajo,
> Saludos



Con gusto... está en   http://www.rae.es/
Saludos.


----------



## araceli

TUPROFE said:
			
		

> Si quizas "capataz" sea el termino mas general, voy a usar ese termino,
> gracias



Hola a todos:
Yo tampoco encuentro la traducción, pero sé que se le dice "patrón del barco" al que manda a todos.
Debe ser en el caso de un barco comercial, porque sino sería capitán, eso es lo que me parece.
Chau


----------



## lauranazario

Ah, Tormenta... ¡mil gracias!


----------



## araceli

TUPROFE said:
			
		

> Si quizas "capataz" sea el termino mas general, voy a usar ese termino,
> gracias



Hola:
Creo que CONTRAMAESTRE es la palabra buscada.
Chau


----------



## TUPROFE

Laurita:
Gracias por el enlace del diccionario, eres genial.


----------



## TUPROFE

Araceli:
Muy interesante tu propuesta, he buscado su definición y me parece que podría ser un buen equivalente para general foreman.

Contramaestre: Mar. Oficial de mar que dirige la marinería, bajo las órdenes del oficial de guerra.


----------



## Rob01

TUPROFE said:


> ¿¿Alguien sabe cual es el equivalente de General Foreman en español?? es una función dentro de una embarcación, ¿cuál de estas opciones les parece la mas apropiada?:
> Capataz, sobrestante, cabo de cuadrilla, aperador, mayoral, encargado, caporal.



I received a call for customer service and in this case it's best described as a supervisor or GF.


----------

